# Submit bit senden und reload



## Transporter (26. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Formular in dem man mit einer Drop Down Liste unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten der Darstellungen auswählen kann. 
Durch klicken auf den Submit Button wird diese Auswahl an die mySQL Datenbank weitergegeben und gespreichert. 
Jetzt habe ich zusätzlich ein kleines Skript geschrieben, damit die Drop Down Liste auch immer die vom User ausgewählte Darstellunsform als oberen Wert hat. (Damit es nicht zu verwirrungen kommt)

Aber leider wird dieses Skript natürlich erst ausgeführt, wenn die Seite aktualisiert wurde. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt:
Wie kann ich mit einem Submit Buttom zusätzlich die aktuelle Seite reloaden?

Würde mich über Euro Hilfe freuen

Gruß Markus


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. August 2004)

Hi,

Gegenfrage: würdest Du Javscript verwenden wollen?
Du könntest einen Button (keinen Submit-Button) nehmen, der beide Aktionen (senden und Reload) ausführt:
	
	
	



```
<input type="button" name="SubmitBut" value="Klick mich" onClick="this.form.submit(); location.reload();">
```
Das Neuladen würde ich nicht in den Handler onSubmit des Formulars setzen, da dieser m.E. _vor_ dem Senden aufgerufen wird.

Gruß

P.S.: andererseits: Wenn Du Dein PHP-Script in die Seite integrierst, würde diese nach dem Senden sowieso neu aufgerufen...


----------



## randomize (26. August 2004)

location.reload ();

?

EDIT
Mist da war doch einer schneller.


----------

